# Northland Bird Dog Challenge, 21 Apr, Grand Forks ND



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

You think you have a good gun dog, come and prove it!

*2nd Annual Northland Bird Dog Challenge*

When: 21 April 2007, register by COB 17 April,

Where: Dakota Hunt Club, 5/6 miles west of Grand Forks

What: $45.00, 3 pheasants, 5 shells and 30 minutes, dogs will be scored not judged. Time is not a factor. Pointers and Retrieving/flusher (2) divisions. See below for the rules and scoring criteria. Lunch will be available for $5.00. 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards given.

Registration is limited to the first 25 hunter/dog teams. You can register more then once.

We had to turn people away last year so register early.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

NORTHLAND GUN DOG CLUB - OFFICIAL TRIAL RULES AND FORMAT 
SECOND ANNUAL NORTHLAND BIRD DOG CHALLENGE - Apr 21, 2007 
Open to all breeds of dogs, registered or un-registered, purebred or heinz 57.
This is not an AKC or FDSB sanctioned field trial
Chairman: Tom Loy 
Trials to be held 6 mi SW of Grand Forks, North Dakota at the Dakota Hunt Club
DRAWINGS: 7:00 PM 17 April. 
Lunch will be available on site for an additional cost
RULES: By submitting an entry form, each entrant certifies that he has read and agrees to abide by these field trial rules. 
1. There will be no consumption of alcoholic beverages by anyone at any time on field trial grounds. 
2. No guns are to be loaded until given the signal, and are to be unloaded in the field as soon as the time is up. 
3. No person shall run in the field. First violation will result in warning. Subsequent violations - 10 pt. Penalty each violation. 
4. Only 5 Shells taken into the field 
5. Each entrant is expected to clean his or her own birds. 
6. No bird may be shot on the ground. A handler may pick up a bird and throw it if it cannot be flushed. No points awarded for pointing or finding a dead bird not shot by handler. If any situation or problem arises not covered by these rules, the decision of the committee and judges is final. 
7. There is to be no training of your dog within 1/4 mile of the trial grounds during the event. Entrants are encouraged to run their dogs on field trial grounds before first brace to flush any wild birds from the field. You may walk your dog on lead only. 
8. If you have a ***** in season, contact the registration table immediately. *****es in season may be scratched from the Championship, entry fee refunded or run last 
9. Field trial committee can rearrange running order. If you are not at the line for your brace, you will be scratched - no refund. 
10. Training devices are allowed. 
11. Decision of trial officials is final. 
12. Contestants MUST wear orange vest. Officials may remove any person for safety violation. No refunds. 
13. In the case of aggression by a dog while on the grounds, the obvious aggressor will receive one warning unless physical contact is made. If physical contact is made or aggression continues, that dog may be ruled off the grounds, or field by the judges. No refunds. 
14. Dogs maybe substituted in running order because of injury or illness, however, a dog originally drawn to run at one time, may not be substituted to run at a different time, unless ordered by the judges. 
15. 30 minutes in the bird field, 1 hunter/dog team at a time. Once 3 birds are bagged time is called 
16. All dogs in within ¼ mile must be on a leash 
17. Dog must work (Point or Flush as appropriate) bird to score the shot and retrieve for handler. If a dog catches a bird on the ground 1 shell will be deducted from the total and full score will be given
18. The dog must retrieve to within 3 steps from the handler. If the handler picks up the bird outside the 3 steps no points are scored for a retrieve. 
19. Contestant may call "safety" if shot would endanger dog or people. Dog shall receive full score for shot bird and retrieve "safety". The Judge must validate the call of "Safety". 
20. Event is limited to first 24 entries. 
21. For safety reasons, only factory-loaded shot size 7 1/2 or smaller shot size may be used. 
22. Pointers must be steady until the bird moves from its resting-place. If the dog flushes the bird no points are awarded for the pointer.
23. Dog must be in bounds on the point or flush to receive points. The handler must be inbounds to shoot at a bird. The dog can go out of bounds to retrieve the bird. The handler can go out of bounds to get their dog under control.
24. 3 birds released per dog. Except 4 birds per dog released for first running. 
25. A person may enter more than once. Provide separate entry sheets.
26. Pheasants will be used for the Retrievers/flushers and pointing dogs. 
27. If a retriever/flusher catches a bird the team will be scored accordingly and 1 shell will be deducted from the handlers remaining shells.
28. No dogs in the club house.

THE OBJECT OF THE TRIAL IS TO REWARD THE DOG THAT WILL PRODUCE THE MOST BIRDS FOR THE HUNTER.

POINT SYSTEM

10 points per bird pointed or flushed (Pointing dogs must hold point until bird is moved from it's resting place as determined by the score keeper)
5 points per shell not used 
10 points per retrieve
10 points for a bagged bird in all divisions. Bagged is defined as reduced to possession by either being shot or caught

If safety is called one shell must be discarded


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Tom, I have some SCUBA training scheduled for that weekend so I unfortunately will miss the event. 

My only question on the rules is: What about labs that point?


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

That's too bad about the conflicting event.

You asked "What about pointing labs?" You can enter them in the pointing division or the flusher division, it's up to you, but they must meet the criteria for pointing if entered in the pointing division. I've never hunted behind a pointing lab so I'm assuming that a good well trained lab will hold / be steady similiar to a good well trained pointer.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the entry form. Just copy and paste the words to a word document and send it to me at the address on the form.

NORTHLAND BIRD DOG CHALLENGE

NORTHLAND GUN DOG CLUB

ENTRY FORM AND LIABILITY RELEASE

21 April 07 Trial to start at 7:30 +/- 15 minutes 

HANDLER NAME ___________________________________________________________

ADDRESS ____________________________________________________________

PHONE _____________________________________________________________

DOG NAME _______________________________________________

Pointer Division____ Flusher Division ____ (Check appropriate division)

BREED _________________________________________ SEX ________

NORTHLAND BIRD DOG CHALLENGE - ENTRY FEE:

$45 Entry Fee - If mailed must be post marked no later than 15 April

Make check payable to Northland Gun Dog Club

Mail entry and liability waiver form to club President: (NO PHONE ENTRIES)

Tom Loy 320 22nd St NW., East Grand Forks MN 56721

Drawing for running order will be 7:00 pm 17 April

WAIVER OF LIABILITY - The Northland Gun Dog Club, Northland Gun Dog Club officers and Board of Directors, land owners and land renters on whose land the trial will be held, are not responsible for any accident, injury, death or loss to any person, horse, dog or equipment. I certify that I am 18 years old or older. I also certify that I have read and agree to abide by the official field trial rules for the Northland Chukar Championship. I realize that hunting and field trialing are inherently dangerous sports which involve substantial risk of injury or death. I voluntarily assume that risk and agree to hold harmless for any accident, injury, death or loss to any person, horse, dog or equipment, The Northland Gun Dog Club, Northland Gun Dog Club officers and Board of Directors, land owners and land renters on whose land the trial will be held. This waiver of liability is given freely by me and on my own behalf and shall be binding on myself, my heirs, assigns, or representatives of myself and/or my estate.

SIGNATURE________________________________ DATE _____________

Trial to be held at the Dakota Hunt Club approx. 6 miles west of Grand Forks, ND.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Just to let you all know that there is a limit to the number of hunter/dog teams that can participate. That limit is 25. We already have 4 and we turned people away last year that waited until the last minute. So get your entry forms in early


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Tom,

Tim said he was sending you his for both his dogs.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Got'em today!


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Only a few more slots left in the retriever division. Better hurry!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We need some more Pointers, 
Lets not let all the dogs be flushers.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is still some room for more people.

It was a good time last year with a good BBQ Pork sandwich, Potato salad and chips for lunch.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

We have 2 slots for the retriever division and 2 slots for the pointer division yet to be filled. There will be a wide variety of dogs to see. We have a Small Munsterlander, a Weimy, 3 or 4 GSP's and a couple Gordon Setters in the pointer division and in the Retriever/flusher division we have labs, Springers and a Golden. It's the same Golden that won last year, he's something to see in action. It will be a fun event, if you have an hour or two and in the area come out and watch.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Had a great time again this year. Annie and just can't seem to break past second place. Maby next year. I just want to thank everybody that helped put together this fun and exciting day, and can't wait till next year.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks! It was a fun day. I met a lot of nice people and saw some very good dogs


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I also had a good time, met some good people and got some good advise about my first hunting dog on her first hunt, and will be there next year. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it was alot of fun, hopefully it will continue...since tom is leaving us :lol:


----------

